# new season



## VamP (20 Aug 2013)

The new season begins in a few weeks time! Who's doing what?

Let's hope it's not as muddy as last year! Here's a reminder.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Aug 2013)

Rollin rollin rollin......


----------



## Howard (20 Aug 2013)

After grinding in Herne Hill's gravel pit last night I'm quite looking forward to some mud. Lower speeds, less painful stacks. At least one ruined face from the multiple stacks on the new whoop.

What am I doing? Generally:

London League when it's local / south
Central League when it's local / west & north
Muddy Hell
Rapha SuperX
Regionals, depending on training & fitness.


----------



## VamP (20 Aug 2013)

When's Rapha Super X this year?

I am going to do EL mainly this year, with a smattering of CL and LL when and as it happens. Big ambition for this year is to do at least one National Trophy, but I am not sure which as yet.

A new baby end of September will likely re-shape my thinking 

Edit: Gosh google is amazing. Rapha X is October 27th at Ally Pally. There are two other dates but they are so far north you need a passport


----------



## smutchin (20 Aug 2013)

Definitely want to do a race or two if I can fit it in around ferrying my son to rugby...

October 27th pencilled into diary. I'll have to look up when the London X League races are on at Fowlmead too...


----------



## VamP (23 Aug 2013)

smutchin said:


> Definitely want to do a race or two if I can fit it in around ferrying my son to rugby...
> 
> October 27th pencilled into diary. I'll have to look up when the London X League races are on at Fowlmead too...


 
And Muddy Hell on the 26th. Don't forget that. That's pretty intense.


----------



## Damaged Hero (25 Aug 2013)

I am signed up with the West Midlands League,My first full Season.I only started last year and out of the 3 races left I was only able to do 2 of them


----------



## palinurus (25 Aug 2013)

Not planning on racing this season (not been riding except to work- i'll die!) I'll help set up my club's course (Hemel) and help out on the day.


----------



## palinurus (25 Aug 2013)

And maybe I'll go for a potter round the course in the vets race.


----------



## lukesdad (26 Aug 2013)

Luke is contesting the welsh U10s 9 rounds across south wales and then hopefully the final.


----------



## VamP (27 Aug 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Luke is contesting the welsh U10s 9 rounds across south wales and then hopefully the final.


 
Oooh that will be fun for you, enjoy!


----------



## VamP (7 Sep 2013)

...starts TODAY!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Sep 2013)

Not ridden cross since 2009 now, but the bike's still in the garage.

I might have a go at the 'Seacroft Wheelers' promotion at Temple Newsam ( Leeds) in early October, just to see how I do. 
There's a decent list of races in the county, via the 'Yorkshire Cyclo Cross Association'


----------



## musa (7 Sep 2013)

2 of my work colleagues are racing tomorrow. Brighton i believe


----------



## VamP (8 Sep 2013)

musa said:


> 2 of my work colleagues are racing tomorrow. Brighton i believe



That would be London League at Stanmer. Sadly can't make it due to family commitment.
Fast and hilly Basildon course for EL yesterday, with quality field from both EL and LL due to proximity to London. Forgot how tough cross races are and went off too hard in the opening laps and had a stinker with cramps and all sorts. Finished in 10th among the elite vets. Bloody good fun though


----------



## VamP (9 Sep 2013)

Tommy Voeckler - eat your heart out!


----------



## VamP (18 Sep 2013)

Second round at Springfield last Sunday... lots of running up steps!

Now in joint 5th in Elite Vets standings, but there's a lot of competition this year.


----------



## Howard (18 Sep 2013)

Jealous. I haven't raced yet, save for the summer series. First one for me is looking like LL Hog Hill or CXL Hillingdon. 

But in other news, the wife has a new race rig.


----------



## VamP (18 Sep 2013)

Howard said:


> Jealous. I haven't raced yet, save for the summer series. First one for me is looking like LL Hog Hill or CXL Hillingdon.
> 
> But in other news, the wife has a new race rig.


 
I love that

You gonna make her race on clinchers?


----------



## Howard (18 Sep 2013)

*Tubeless* clinchers, yah.

50mm deepsections looked kinda rad too though.


----------



## VamP (18 Sep 2013)

Howard said:


> *Tubeless* clinchers, yah.
> 
> 50mm deepsections looked kinda rad too though.


 
Rhinos on carbon will look rad in any setting , but yeah that looks really good!

How's your project coming on BTW?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2013)

VamP said:


> Second round at Springfield last Sunday... lots of running up steps!
> 
> View attachment 29472


 is the course that technical that you need GPS?


----------



## VamP (19 Sep 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> is the course that technical that you need GPS?


 

Actually, the Edge 500 in the picture is a bit of a glorified clock in cross races. But having the file for review afterwards is handy, to compare lap times for instance.

Of course it's a head unit so if I'm after HR or power data then it captures those, but TBH I don't usually bother with either for cross.

So mainly, as I said, a glorified clock to make sure I get to the start on time.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Sep 2013)

VamP said:


> So mainly, as I said, a glorified clock to make sure I get to the start on time.



What if you're not stood that close to your bike, when the time comes to get to the line????

"In my day", I just wore a watch (& you knew the race was an hour)


----------



## VamP (19 Sep 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> What if you're not stood that close to your bike, when the time comes to get to the line????
> 
> "In my day", I just wore a watch (& you knew the race was an hour)


 



I'm always riding my bike for the last hour before the race starts, so that never happens. Believe it or not, I don't actually have a watch.


----------



## Howard (19 Sep 2013)

HR data is useful in cross. To me, anyway. I like to know when I'm going to blow up. 



VamP said:


> How's your project coming on BTW?



S'alright


----------



## VamP (19 Sep 2013)

I can tell I'm about to blow when the vomit starts rising...

That is a totally awesome looking machine H!


----------



## Howard (19 Sep 2013)

Ha yeah, thanks. I have Matt at Talbot to thank for that. - might just pop it up on the wall and stare at it. 

Kidding. Need to get racing again 

I've never got the vomit stage - I suspect it's because my lactate threshold is too low, meaning I run out of strength before I run out of fuel. Which is something I need to work on. Power thread is this way etc.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Sep 2013)

Howard said:


> HR data is useful in cross. To me, anyway. I like to know when I'm going to blow up.
> 
> 
> 
> S'alright


----------



## Howard (19 Sep 2013)

Pop it in the Pretty Cross Bike thread then pls - I'm not going to do it 

...well, if I get the steerer chopped down I might.


----------



## VamP (19 Sep 2013)

Howard said:


> Pop it in the Pretty Cross Bike thread then pls - I'm not going to do it
> 
> ...well, if I get the steerer chopped down I might.


 
You can't after the stink you raised when someone else did


----------



## Howard (19 Sep 2013)

Storm in an earl grey tea cup I suspect.


----------



## VamP (19 Sep 2013)

Don't worry, posted and your secret is safe with me


----------



## VamP (30 Sep 2013)

A clubmate has captured a fairly cool series of hurdles shots at our club event last weekend. Still in 5th after this race.


----------



## VamP (30 Sep 2013)

Yesterday at Hogg Hill Round 4. Came with rested legs for once and had best race to date. Came in 5th in the Elite Vets race and have now moved to 3rd in the League table.


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2013)

All these pics and reports are making me very envious. My CX bike is in an unrideable state at the moment, and my weekends are mostly otherwise occupied anyway, but I'm really itching to get out there and race...


----------



## VamP (30 Sep 2013)

Mrs VamP is expecting a new arrival any day now - hence trying to cram as much as possible in before that makes me 'otherwise occupied'


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2013)

Ha! Good luck with that.


----------



## VamP (30 Sep 2013)

Just found this one on John M's site, also from yesterday's race.


----------



## The Couch (1 Oct 2013)

VamP said:


> View attachment 30113


VamP, you should really try to take some jumping lessons from Belgian Cyclocrossers (Sven Nys, anyone? ), it would help limit time loss and you wouldn't be looking dogtired when needing to lift your bike 

No.. serious now, I take off my hat for the efforts 
(I would be looking dogtired after 1 lap and would need to be looking already behind me to see if there's anybody who might start doubling me)
Recently I went on a MTB-ride with my brother-in-law (who is about 14 years older), while I hadn't been on a "standard" bike for a +5Km ride for many, many years... and besides the fact that I absolutely sucked where I was expecting it (not used to the distance and/or the climbing), I couldn't even keep up downhill, since he was also many times more "technically accomplished" than I was... so after that ride I realize a lot better what diffficulty it is to ride technical tracks (and that is just in comparison to my amateur brother-in-law, nervermind more trained people )

I'm more of a passive Cyclocross enthousiast (as are a lot of Flemish people), who enjoy seeing cyclists struggle for an hour long 
(preferably in lots of mud and/or snow)


By the way... do you know any upcoming foreign guys, who might make it in the pro-circuit? 
(We really need some CX pro's that are not Belgian or Dutch)


----------



## VamP (1 Oct 2013)

The Couch said:


> VamP, you should really try to take some jumping lessons from Belgian Cyclocrossers (Sven Nys, anyone? ), it would help limit time loss and you wouldn't be looking dogtired when needing to lift your bike
> 
> No.. serious now, I take off my hat for the efforts
> (I would be looking dogtired after 1 lap and would need to be looking already behind me to see if there's anybody who might start doubling me)
> ...


 

Well if you can swing some one on one with Sven I won't say no to that 

Don't forget the frites, beer and cowbells to go with the hour of (someone else's) pain! 

It' always really hard to judge what it will take to make it as a pro in the Belgian races - there are some really fast juniors in the UK right now, but they always get a huge reality check when they go to Belgium. 

Czech Rep will continue to provide a small stream of CX talent, the 19 year old Jakub Skala could be a name to look out for in coming years.


----------



## The Couch (1 Oct 2013)

VamP said:


> Well if you can swing some one on one with Sven I won't say no to that
> ...
> Czech Rep will continue to provide a small stream of CX talent, the 19 year old Jakub Skala could be a name to look out for in coming years.


Well... it's not a one-on-one (my reach only goes that far ) but still a cool video, especially the second video, where you have a look from between the legs

I guess the tips in the (first) video and text are more for beginners then anything else  but here is a short translation:
"Knowing how weak you can put the tube and still have plenty of grip, that is experience. You can practice that by putting the tires slightly softer than you're used to and experiment like that. Putting your weight on the right places is also very important. When descending it's best to hang as much as possible backwards and the same applies for a passage through the sand. And you need to constantly think about what gear you need that won't loose you time after a turn, already before the turn you should know the gear you need." 

Thanks for the tip on the Czech, I'll keep an eye out for him.


----------



## VamP (7 Oct 2013)

@Howard 

Right! Third dropped chain in 5 races, something's gotta give!

What solution did you go for your single chain ring set ups? I have CX70 46-36 ATM and want light stiff and above all reliable single set up that will NEVER fall off.


----------



## Howard (7 Oct 2013)

SRAM Type ii rear derailure and a Thorn single ring, although a wolftooth would have been better. 

No dropped chains - not even when I was left hooked by a BMW on the way home from herne hill on Sunday and ate tarmac. Sigh.


----------



## VamP (8 Oct 2013)

Howard said:


> SRAM Type ii rear derailure and a Thorn single ring, although a wolftooth would have been better.
> 
> No dropped chains - not even when I was left hooked by a BMW on the way home from herne hill on Sunday and ate tarmac. Sigh.



Ah man! You alright? Your bike alright more importantly?

How was HH?


----------



## Howard (8 Oct 2013)

I'm alright, bit of bruising and stiffness. The bike is back with Matt getting checked out.

HH was dry, rocky and brutal - felt like I was riding a jack hammer around until I punctured and gave up. Not a brilliant day really!


----------



## VamP (9 Oct 2013)

I hate HH! I've broken more bikes there than all the other venues put together. 

One of the upsides of Eastern League are high quality smooth riding courses, and NOT having to go to HH! Only like it in connection with Muddy Hell  

Fingers crossed your bike comes through unscathed. Perhaps your idea of having it on the wall was the right one.


----------



## Howard (9 Oct 2013)

Tis the problem with having nice things. C'est la vie.

Let's hope his insurance comes good.


----------



## VamP (14 Oct 2013)

Time for a bit of an update - a bit of a week, so please pardon the swagger.

First up last Saturday at Welwyn CX - rode the cross race of my life to score 6th in a very high quality field. Finally rode a race with fresh legs and it made a huge difference.







On Sunday we had our Inter Club Hill Climb champs, my first foray into this weird and wonderful discipline, and managed 7th in a quality field, and our club won with 5 riders in top ten.

On Tuesday my daughter Maud was born. Here she is 






On Saturday we held our club HC champs, in two legs on two different hills, where I broke the course record on the first hill, albeit briefly, as a clubmate broke it again just a few minutes later, and I ended up third overall.

Finally yesterday, this happened at the Amis Velo Cross at Colchester in a very, very muddy race:

_I had a comedy of errors day today, which included missing the gridding at the start, wrapping myself up in course tape on a run up, coming to a standstill in the deepest mud bog on the course and keeling over sideways for a near total immersion, riding past the pits thinking this bike is handling very strangely, and not realising I had a front puncture which meant I had to ride the whole of the outback singletrack on a flat front tub. 
All in all, somewhat surprised to have finished in 4th and with prize money too._

What a week, I feel tired just writing that I think I might go for a lie down


----------



## Howard (14 Oct 2013)

Congrats, Vamp! Sounds like you've had a couple of good weeks.

For me...due to the CX bike being in dry-dock the hardtail came out. 






And carnage ensued.


----------



## VamP (15 Oct 2013)

Sounds like there's a story there!


----------



## Howard (15 Oct 2013)

Conditions at CXL Round III Hemel were just hideous.


----------



## VamP (16 Oct 2013)

We love hideous.


----------



## Howard (16 Oct 2013)

Rear hub didn't!


----------



## VamP (16 Oct 2013)

I killed an FMB tub on Sunday and despite my best efforts it went in the bin tonight. Makes me sad, and my bank manager agrees. Rhino replacement on its way.


----------



## Howard (17 Oct 2013)

ooof! How? torn casing?


----------



## VamP (17 Oct 2013)

Yup.


----------



## Howard (17 Oct 2013)

Bugger  Makes tearing a tubeless clincher the other feel rather insignificant. 

Except it ended my race - no spare wheels.


----------



## VamP (17 Oct 2013)

The answer is right there, staring you in the face 

N+1 applies to wheels even more than it does to bikes.


----------



## Howard (18 Oct 2013)

I have spare wheels, just didn't schlep them to the race - couldn't be bothered as I raced quite hard the day before so was a bit knackered. It means strapping them to my back and carrying them down to HH - a real pain.

How events would have been different if I had bothered though.

i) would probably have punctured a tub instead
ii) would have had spare wheel (tubeless) so could have continued to race
iii) may not have been RTC'd on the way home 

In a parallel universe all ended well! Except for the broken Tub.


----------



## VamP (18 Oct 2013)

Well you know that thing about a butterfly's wings...

I am having mid-season rethink about having adequate kit for this season. One tub dead, two hubs on their way out, the only wheel set that's in perfect nick are my diamond files, and they will likely not come out again this year!

Decided to bring in another wheelset (Chinese crabon) and mount up with Typhoons. With that, and a patch up job on the rest, I hope to last till January.

In the meantime, my spare bike will be on clinchers...


----------



## VamP (28 Oct 2013)

Mistley Cross was an object lesson in the importance of having a second bike. Snapped saddle rails on lap 5 would have been an instant DNF with just a pair of wheels in the pits, but having a spare bike meant I could rejoin the battle after limping to the pits standing up. Loss of two or three places instead of the whole race. 

I'm also having a rethink on the wisdom of carbon railed saddles for cross


----------



## The Couch (28 Oct 2013)

VamP said:


> Mistley Cross was an object lesson in the importance of having a second bike. Snapped saddle rails on lap 5 would have been an instant DNF with just a pair of wheels in the pits, but having a spare bike meant I could rejoin the battle after limping to the pits standing up. Loss of two or three places instead of the whole race.
> 
> I'm also having a rethink on the wisdom of carbon railed saddles for cross


Wow, you actually have a spare bike standing ready ... I thought you were just doing amateur racing? 
(There are sometimes even "pro's" - like Alexander Revel - who only have spare tires available)


----------



## dan_bo (28 Oct 2013)

VamP said:


> I'm also having a rethink on the wisdom of carbon railed saddles






First of the season on sunday now i've got over me throat infection- 'tis the Clough! Mainly mud and roots with a steep mossy tarmac climb in the lap. In fact there's LOADS of mud of all different kinds- slick slidy mud, grassy claggy mud and proper stop-you-dead-and-faceplant mud.

Can't wait.


----------



## VamP (28 Oct 2013)

The Couch said:


> Wow, you actually have a spare bike standing ready ... I thought you were just doing amateur racing?
> (There are sometimes even "pro's" - like Alexander Revel - who only have spare tires available)


 
Hah, you think amateur equals unfocused? We take our cross seriously in these parts 

A spare bike is a bit of a luxury, but I would say about a third of the League have a spare, about a third have spare wheels, and about a third wing it. The most focused ones have a pit bitch too . Mine's on maternity leave sadly


----------



## VamP (28 Oct 2013)

dan_bo said:


> First of the season on sunday now i've got over me throat infection- 'tis the Clough! Mainly mud and roots with a steep mossy tarmac climb in the lap. In fact there's LOADS of mud of all different kinds- slick slidy mud, grassy claggy mud and proper stop-you-dead-and-faceplant mud.
> 
> Can't wait.


 

Yes! Get in there!


----------



## dan_bo (4 Nov 2013)

That was a tough race. Shimano make some good stuff don't they?


----------



## oldroadman (4 Nov 2013)

The rear mech/gear hanger did well to survive!


----------



## VamP (4 Nov 2013)

Good stuff. Hope your hanger is a replaceable one!

I bet the Shark loved that.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Nov 2013)

Feck yers all I got the clydesdale prize today. Tenner in my bin. 

Haha.


----------



## VamP (25 Nov 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Feck yers all I got the clydesdale prize today. Tenner in my bin.
> 
> Haha.


 
Nice one. Whas yer entry fees up north like?


----------



## dan_bo (25 Nov 2013)

14 Quid.


----------



## dan_bo (25 Nov 2013)




----------



## VamP (25 Nov 2013)

Last two races I made a profit of £13 after entry fees. I am refusing to consider all the races without payola, the fuel money, the cake money and the kit upgrades and replacement.


Yay I made a profit of £13


----------



## oldroadman (25 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> Last two races I made a profit of £13 after entry fees. I am refusing to consider all the races without payola, the fuel money, the cake money and the kit upgrades and replacement.
> 
> 
> Yay I made a profit of £13


 
Don't give up the day job just yet then!


----------



## VamP (25 Nov 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Don't give up the day job just yet then!


 
You think?


----------



## oldroadman (26 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> You think?


 At £13 a week, I can think of better contracts..But who cares if you enjoy the racing, that's surely waht it's all about for 99.9% of riders. At least it should be, give your best and see what happens. Sometimes it's £13!


----------



## VamP (26 Nov 2013)

oldroadman said:


> At £13 a week, I can think of better contracts..But who cares if you enjoy the racing, that's surely waht it's all about for 99.9% of riders. At least it should be, give your best and see what happens. Sometimes it's £13!


Erm. That's two week's worth. And doesn't include cakes and fuel.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Dec 2013)

Profit in bike racing? I wish. Todays CX race had me sitting about 15th place with 25 minutes passed and i was making steady progress. On exiting a tight bend i went passed a rider who seemed less than pleased and decided the try extra hard to catch me. I was approaching a tight, muddy 90 degree turn so slowed down to accelerate out hard, next thing i know my back wheel is locked up and my bike is not going where i put it! I managed to stay upright but upon quick inspection my rear derailleur was snapped off and jammed in my spokes. The guy in question continued on with some bent spokes - he did manage a barely audible "sorry" as he continued on. I walked back to the start considering the cost of fixing the bike. Glad it was only Shimano 105 and not Dura ace.  

Cest la vie


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Dec 2013)

These guys are so funny. They are at every CX race in Scotland.


----------



## VamP (2 Dec 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Profit in bike racing? I wish. Todays CX race had me sitting about 15th place with 25 minutes passed and i was making steady progress. On exiting a tight bend i went passed a rider who seemed less than pleased and decided the try extra hard to catch me. I was approaching a tight, muddy 90 degree turn so slowed down to accelerate out hard, next thing i know my back wheel is locked up and my bike is not going where i put it! I managed to stay upright but upon quick inspection my rear derailleur was snapped off and jammed in my spokes. The guy in question continued on with some bent spokes - he did manage a barely audible "sorry" as he continued on. I walked back to the start considering the cost of fixing the bike. Glad it was only Shimano 105 and not Dura ace.
> 
> Cest la vie



Yeah I have three Ultegra derailleurs in various stages of dismantlement at home. Plus the two currently on race bikes. That's not counting the road and MTBs.

Mr Shimano sends me Christmas cards.

On the upside, National Trophy at Milton Keynes yesterday was without any expensive mechanicals. Great event, was amazing to watch Ian Field at work. I finished 33rd from about 65 starters, which I am reasonably happy with considering the quality of the field. Could have done with a bit more confidence on the off-camber sections.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Dec 2013)

VamP said:


> Yeah I have three Ultegra derailleurs in various stages of dismantlement at home. Plus the two currently on race bikes. That's not counting the road and MTBs.
> 
> Mr Shimano sends me Christmas cards.
> 
> On the upside, National Trophy at Milton Keynes yesterday was without any expensive mechanicals. Great event, was amazing to watch Ian Field at work. I finished 33rd from about 65 starters, which I am reasonably happy with considering the quality of the field. Could have done with a bit more confidence on the off-camber sections.


Good effort and great result in a tough field.

I've now had time to asses the damage and it amounts to one rear derailleur knackered, one Ultegra chain warped in 3 places, one bent hanger and one pretty buckled rear wheel.

Trued the wheel myself but the parts cost me £50, which i will fit when snail mail delivers them. Suppose it could have been a lot worse.

The most annoying thing is being taken out of the race half way through and not even being able to warm down afterward. Stiff legs today.


----------



## oldroadman (3 Dec 2013)

VamP said:


> Yeah I have three Ultegra derailleurs in various stages of dismantlement at home. Plus the two currently on race bikes. That's not counting the road and MTBs.
> 
> Mr Shimano sends me Christmas cards.
> 
> On the upside, National Trophy at Milton Keynes yesterday was without any expensive mechanicals. Great event, was amazing to watch Ian Field at work. I finished 33rd from about 65 starters, which I am reasonably happy with considering the quality of the field. Could have done with a bit more confidence on the off-camber sections.


 
I had a wander over to MK as well and the performance from Ian Field was a masterclass from a rider who is a regular top 20 rider in the major Belgian races. He was always in control and looked untroubled, even when some others were struggling with the pace (if there's a Utube check the steps and little climbs). What was impressive was the excellent team support from the Hargroves squad, who rode well and covered everything so far as I could see. Doubtless Mr H was well pleased. The circuit was really good, not a mudfest (which is what breaks bikes), fast and with some tricky technical sections. Bit of a queue at the catering stall, but the overall presentation and organisation looked good, with quality commentary keeping everyone informed. Maybe the wise heads at BC will think about having a national championship there one day?


----------



## VamP (3 Dec 2013)

oldroadman said:


> I had a wander over to MK as well and the performance from Ian Field was a masterclass from a rider who is a regular top 20 rider in the major Belgian races. He was always in control and looked untroubled, even when some others were struggling with the pace (if there's a Utube check the steps and little climbs). What was impressive was the excellent team support from the Hargroves squad, who rode well and covered everything so far as I could see. Doubtless Mr H was well pleased. The circuit was really good, not a mudfest (which is what breaks bikes), fast and with some tricky technical sections. Bit of a queue at the catering stall, but the overall presentation and organisation looked good, with quality commentary keeping everyone informed. Maybe the wise heads at BC will think about having a national championship there one day?


 
I know, the commentary I heard beforehand was that the Bowl was a bit of a so-so venue, but I thought it was superb. Apparently it is usually a lot more muddy than this though.

Ian Field was unbelievably smooth on the sketchy off cambers. I watched open-mouthed when Jody Crawforth rode up the steps. Phenomenal bike control.

Agree Hargroves rode a superb team race, helped perhaps by Paul Oldham's crash on lap 2, and the mechanical and injury he picked up there that prevented him from taking the fight to Field.

The Bowl:


----------



## The Couch (5 Dec 2013)

VamP said:


> ... National Trophy at Milton Keynes ... Great event, was amazing to watch Ian Field at work.


I had a look and found this on the race. I have to say it does look like a nice setting (btw @VamP kudoos on the photo ). 
Looking at the video, during the first tour I had the feeling this was just a very fast race. But a bit further on, I did have the feeling that that long bendy uphill piece was probably taking each round more and more out of everyone's legs . And that uphill piece (steps) in between the trees looked pretty cool 

Field looked indeed very comfortable (and had a pretty huge gap on everyone)... I might be tempted of taking him in my Fantasy team next year, since he seems to be really interested in riding a lot of international races (and still being pretty young). Following his footsteps overseas, might not be a bad idea for some of those other riders. The commentator said the guy in second place was U23, so he really should come over here to make an extra step forward (I know... easier said than done, financially and emotionally).

This track actually looks like a great location to have an international race. I believe the spectators will also have a pretty big view because of the "bowl" relief, makes me think of Ronse (where the track is located on a hill), where spectators can see most of the track if they stand on the top) ... maybe the organizers should try to get a WC over there. The only thing is that - despite all this - I had the feeling there weren't many spectators around. 
(but of course I don't know if this event is like a big thing in the UK or not)



VamP said:


> I finished 33rd from about 65 starters ...


I guess you mean in the Veterans race, right? Is that you at about 2m05 overtaking someone?


----------



## The Couch (5 Dec 2013)

Oh... and one more thing... isn't the 80% rule applied in the UK?
(to avoid people getting doubled and potentially riding in the way)


----------



## VamP (5 Dec 2013)

The Couch said:


> Oh... and one more thing... isn't the 80% rule applied in the UK?
> (to avoid people getting doubled and potentially riding in the way)


 
No, we don't have that.


----------



## VamP (5 Dec 2013)

The Couch said:


> I had a look and found this on the race. I have to say it does look like a nice setting (btw @VamP kudoos on the photo ).
> Looking at the video, during the first tour I had the feeling this was just a very fast race. But a bit further on, I did have the feeling that that long bendy uphill piece was probably taking each round more and more out of everyone's legs . And that uphill piece (steps) in between the trees looked pretty cool
> 
> Field looked indeed very comfortable (and had a pretty huge gap on everyone)... I might be tempted of taking him in my Fantasy team next year, since he seems to be really interested in riding a lot of international races (and still being pretty young). Following his footsteps overseas, might not be a bad idea for some of those other riders. The commentator said the guy in second place was U23, so he really should come over here to make an extra step forward (I know... easier said than done, financially and emotionally).
> ...


 

Yes I am old thanks for pointing it out 

It was the perfect spectator venue, but cyclocross is almost entirely a participant sport in the UK. There is no awareness among the public at large. I estimate less than a thousand people spectating at this event, and most would have been racers from the other races, families and friends.

I'll take a look at the vid later 
Edited: thanks for the find, have watched and yep that was me at 2.05, riding the Vamp line


----------



## lyn1 (5 Dec 2013)

The Couch said:


> I had a look and found this on the race. I have to say it does look like a nice setting (btw @VamP kudoos on the photo ).
> Following his footsteps overseas, might not be a bad idea for some of those other riders. The commentator said the guy in second place was U23, so he really should come over here to make an extra step forward (I know... easier said than done, *financially* and emotionally).



That’s the problem. There are dozens and dozens of riders who finish top 10 in World Cups/World Champs as juniors/u23s who cannot make a living from cross. This is because the pro scene at World level is constrained….. not much more than a handful of teams and they have relatively small squads, so there appears little hope for British u23s who consistently get lapped out of races at this level. They may be at the sharp end of British cross but that says more about the lack of quality in the over 23s. Looking back a few years, a number our u23s just about made the top 10 in Trophy races, but did finish on the same lap as the World’s best.

The issue for British cross is that it haemorrhages virtually all its young talent. During my involvement with the GB squads over a 5 year period over thirty different riders were selected for Junior and U23 European Cups, World Cups and World Champs. Those guys would be between approximately 22 and 27 years old now. Only 1 rider was on the start sheet for the Durham Trophy and 3 for MK. That’s a frightening attrition rate.

The situation has not been helped by the growth of the pro road racing scene in Britain as a significant number of the above riders switched to UCI Continental teams and some higher than that. IMHO in the last few years British cross has grown dramatically as a participation sport, which is very positive, but in performance terms, not that it was ever great, it has dropped back.


----------



## VamP (20 Jan 2014)

Right, that's it, another season over. Anyone else seen theirs through?


----------



## Howard (20 Jan 2014)

Kind of. Couldn't get to the final round of the Central League, but will possibly make it to the final London League round. 

It's been an odd season. Put some good results in early on then had that horror show at herne hill (punctured and got hit by a car on the way home). Racing on the Wife's bike wasn't so great - it's too small - then I missed three races whilst in Canada over Christmas.


----------



## The Couch (20 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> Right, that's it, another season over. Anyone else seen theirs through?


Congrats on the fine end result!


----------



## VamP (21 Jan 2014)

Howard said:


> Kind of. Couldn't get to the final round of the Central League, but will possibly make it to the final London League round.
> 
> It's been an odd season. Put some good results in early on then had that horror show at herne hill (punctured and got hit by a car on the way home). Racing on the Wife's bike wasn't so great - it's too small - then I missed three races whilst in Canada over Christmas.



I was just about to say how much I sympathise... but, three weeks in Canada! You lucky erm... person!

Got the wall art bike back to health yet? Shame you missed the Welwyn round on Sunday, that is an absolutely brilliant course, my favourite actually. We had great weather too, and the ground... just on the right side of slippy.



The Couch said:


> Congrats on the fine end result!



I was gutted after the final race, but I have now put it into context


----------



## Howard (21 Jan 2014)

Ever spent three weeks in Toronto in first -20c and then an ice storm? Lucky...not quite the right word. 

Wall-art bike is indeed back to life - I might double the mileage on it this weekend with a quick 60 on the road on Sat then a slow 60 on bridalways on Sunday at Woodecote.

Your season sounds epic - well done


----------



## The Couch (3 Feb 2014)

The Couch said:


> I had a look and found this on the race. I have to say it does look like a nice setting
> 
> Looking at the video, during the first tour I had the feeling this was just a very fast race. But a bit further on, I did have the feeling that that long bendy uphill piece was probably taking each round more and more out of everyone's legs . And that uphill piece (steps) in between the trees looked pretty cool
> 
> This track actually looks like a great location to have an international race. I believe the spectators will also have a pretty big view because of the "bowl" relief ... maybe the organizers should try to get a WC over there.


And our?? (my) wish is granted: *Milton Keynes* is added to next year's World Cup season. Apparently it will be ridden on 29th of November. 
Tabor and Rome are out, Hoogerheide and MK are in.
Probably a good thing Rome is out (although this year was super-wet and interesting, other years this has been mostly as we say "racing around the church-tower")

I would say good thing for Tabor as well, but it's out because that's where the World Championship is ridden next year (Styby anybody? )
Then again, Tabor is quite interesting when it's frozen (and/or slippery), it's just that the past 2-3 years it has just been dry and very fast.

Let's just hope MK attracts some more fans next season compared to the last edition


----------



## VamP (3 Feb 2014)

Here's an article with a bit more detail (and, erm, a picture of your truly).

It will however not be held at the same venue as the National Trophy race was this year. They are talking about doing a NT event on the same course on the following day, which would be quite special for the amateur racer.

I too hope the crowds will materialise, but I don't think we can expect Hoogerheide-like multitudes regardless of the numbers of frites stands and beer tents.


----------



## The Couch (4 Feb 2014)

VamP said:


> Here's an article with a bit more detail (and, erm, a picture of your truly).


They are even calling you a youngster in the article:
"_A World Cup would certainly inspire many youngsters from getting involved in a fast growing sport_"
(Still if I would've been them I'd have tried to put someone better looking in the picture )



VamP said:


> It will however not be held at the same venue as the National Trophy race was this year.


Too bad, that "Bowl" looked like a really nice setting (and - as said before - as well from an audience point of view). But I guess the surrounding will be similar anyway, so the course will anyway be quite "hilly", right?



VamP said:


> regardless of the numbers of frites stands and beer tents.


Maybe you should sell Belgian beers, that might attract more of a crowd


----------



## VamP (4 Feb 2014)

The Couch said:


> They are even calling you a youngster in the article:
> "_A World Cup would certainly inspire many youngsters from getting involved in a fast growing sport_"
> (Still if I would've been them I'd have tried to put someone better looking in the picture )
> 
> ...




I agree with all your points  That's a first. 

I haven't been to the proposed venue, but it is apparently quite hilly.


----------



## dan_bo (4 Aug 2016)

First race of my new season last night- did the ycca at Salendine nook. Grassy, fast and open, with an ace view of Emily Moor and Castle Hill. Didn't come last, which was nice.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Aug 2016)

That's the school?, NewCollege?, with the terraced fields, isn't it?

I've raced there a few times before, it's a fast course if dry, very 'draggy' when wet


----------



## outlash (4 Aug 2016)

dan_bo said:


> First race of my new season last night- did the ycca at Salendine nook. Grassy, fast and open, with an ace view of Emily Moor and Castle Hill. Didn't come last, which was nice.



Always nice to cover the basics: finish, don't die and don't finish last. The two leagues race in (Central & Eastern) have published their provisional calendars so my season is on the horizon. 
A mate who got me involved in racing cross looks to be taking it rather seriously this season by buying some 80mm tubs for race wheels!


----------



## dan_bo (4 Aug 2016)

outlash said:


> Always nice to cover the basics: finish, don't die and don't finish last. The two leagues race in (Central & Eastern) have published their provisional calendars so my season is on the horizon.
> A mate who got me involved in racing cross looks to be taking it rather seriously this season by buying some 80mm tubs for race wheels!


Think tubs are the next move for me.


----------



## outlash (5 Aug 2016)

I don't think there's any doubt about the advantages of tubs, but my 'skills' such as they are probably don't merit such things.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Aug 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> That's the school?, NewCollege?, with the terraced fields, isn't it?
> 
> I've raced there a few times before, it's a fast course if dry, very 'draggy' when wet



Yeah that's the one. Lovely and dry....looks to have great drainage as well. I'll be looking out for the next do there.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Aug 2016)

Yes, a great place, if a bit draining (of energy) if windy, & it's routed to ride up the terracing

My last 2 visits 

2009






2008


----------



## dan_bo (24 Aug 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yes, a great place, if a bit draining (of energy) if windy, & it's routed to ride up the terracing
> 
> My last 2 visits
> 
> ...



Those young Rhododendrons are now huge.


----------



## Spartak (25 Oct 2016)

I'm signed up to the Western League - hoping to ride my first race at Lockleaze on Nov. 6th !

Although my 7 year old daughter has ridden 3 rounds in the U12's competition so far this season ;-)


----------



## Spartak (25 Oct 2016)

@outlash 

Always nice to cover the basics: finish, don't die and don't finish last. 

I like your style


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Oct 2016)

I had intended going to the YCCA race at Middleton Woods (South Leeds) on Sunday, but circumstances conspired against me, I couldn't get the afternoon free

It is Thornes Park (Wakefield) this Sunday, but I'm working a 'late-turn',so won't be there
It's a good race, organised by Wakefield Triathlon Club

https://yorkshirecyclocross.com/the...ndar/301016-wakefield-thornes-park-cross-yp6/


----------

